# 25yrs+ for nightclubs?



## aes424 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi there,

I have a job lined up for me in a few weeks time in Dubai. Part of my reasoning for choosing to work there is for the nightlife, however I just read that you have to be 25yrs+ to enter the clubs?! How strictly do they enforce this? As an attractive 24yr old female do you think rules will be able to be bent?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah no problem if you're attractive. Same goes for parking tickets, speeding fines, municipality tax and rent discounts. Good luck.


----------



## jatwani (Dec 14, 2008)

aes424 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a job lined up for me in a few weeks time in Dubai. Part of my reasoning for choosing to work there is for the nightlife, however I just read that you have to be 25yrs+ to enter the clubs?! How strictly do they enforce this? As an attractive 24yr old female do you think rules will be able to be bent?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hey AES424, 

Don't know where you got the information from, but the legal age to enter clubs is 21 years in Dubai. Any club any day any time you have to be either 21 years old or above, you can be younger and enter as well but for that you need to know the people running the show there. So what brings you to Dubai, I moved here from Chicago, where are you from?


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

lol. I thought it was 21? and i am sure your level of attraction doesnt matter, so long as you can pay the cover fee, i doubt they care.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah im 20 and get in  !! lol 

but of course very attractive.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

if you are attractive then no problems at all, can do just about everything


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

yep, have to agree with the folks here.. how attractive you are doesn't matter cause you have to wear a veil when you go out anywhere in dubai *s*


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

u are gonna have duddette show up at the club in full abaya tryna check it in at the coat check in. Hahahaha


mazdaRX8 said:


> yep, have to agree with the folks here.. how attractive you are doesn't matter cause you have to wear a veil when you go out anywhere in dubai *s*


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Would they allow a hot 20 year old male from the UK into these clubs? LOL!


----------



## aes424 (Nov 21, 2008)

HaHa! Ok phew, not so worried about that anymore. Will look into getting a veil/headscarf. I have nice eyes, should be ok...


----------



## shaun584 (Dec 22, 2008)

I've found some places to be a bit strict on ID so REMEMBER TO TAKE IT!!!!


----------



## shaun584 (Dec 22, 2008)

Rock Bottom this thursday anyone???


----------



## aes424 (Nov 21, 2008)

Strict as being 21+ or 25+ ?!! I am confused, google searches show it to be 25+.... Argh it's exciting all the same.


----------



## shaun584 (Dec 22, 2008)

aes424 said:


> Strict as being 21+ or 25+ ?!! I am confused, google searches show it to be 25+.... Argh it's exciting all the same.


21+. U will be fine, dont worry about it. Just have your id with you. Im 24 and never had probs, i had 2 friends come over both 23 and no probs. My mate spoke to a bouncer the other day and he said they are going to make sure ppl have id on them incase something happens they know who they are (that was at club 360).


----------



## shaun584 (Dec 22, 2008)

How do you start a thread on this site???


----------



## shaun584 (Dec 22, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> lol. I thought it was 21? and i am sure your level of attraction doesnt matter, so long as you can pay the cover fee, i doubt they care.


Actually now you say that, I heard that some places won't let you in if you are ''too overweight'' or have bad ackney(spelling??) !! How bad is that?!?!?!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank goodness i hit the gym, i have even got facial muscles at this point.
as for the acne, they only want beautiful pple in their clubs, can you blame them? Some pple have to ply their trade in the clubs and what better place to do it, than in the mist of beautiful pple? 


shaun584 said:


> Actually now you say that, I heard that some places won't let you in if you are ''too overweight'' or have bad ackney(spelling??) !! How bad is that?!?!?!


----------



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

What line of you in? what are you coming out to Dubai to do?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Trust me the drinking age here is 21+, not 25+.... this is a myth or just wrong information... 

any bar / club in Dubai will serve you 21+....... same for liquor license.

Make sure you bring ID, they ID whoever they want , no exceptions... / unless you have very good fake ID - not that i do.


----------



## aes424 (Nov 21, 2008)

Great stuff thanks for all your help. How do you guys find the night scene? I am a bit of a social butterfly, I know it is expensive and people work hard, but how do you find the clubs etc? Or do you drink more in the house? x


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

nightlife here is great, it is expensive but some of the clubs here are really good.

Sanctuary (Atlantis) and The Lodge are the best for a real night clubbing.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

there are a plethora of clubs. 
It is cheaper to start drinking from the house, that is of course if u have a liquor license to keep liquor, and if you dont (just dont get caught). 
but it also depends on the type of music u like etc.


aes424 said:


> Great stuff thanks for all your help. How do you guys find the night scene? I am a bit of a social butterfly, I know it is expensive and people work hard, but how do you find the clubs etc? Or do you drink more in the house? x


----------



## shaun584 (Dec 22, 2008)

aes424 said:


> Great stuff thanks for all your help. How do you guys find the night scene? I am a bit of a social butterfly, I know it is expensive and people work hard, but how do you find the clubs etc? Or do you drink more in the house? x[/QUO
> 
> When u come through Dubai duty free(dont b a wrongen like me)make sure u buy alcahol there. Your allowed 4units- 1litre vodka=1unit, 12/24 beers(not sure exactly)=1unit, bottle of wine=1unit. U can mix n match as u wish, theyve got pretty much everything. Smokes r cheap aswell but theyre the same price anywhere cuz theres no tax on **** in Dubai.
> Bars, clubbing, nightlife-depends on u. Google 'dubizzle' or 'timeout dubai' for reviews. 2 Places i like going: rock bottom-live cover band, rnb, bangin house n electro, affordable drinks, very loud and crowded esp on thurs. club360-total opposite 2 RB, open air , nice views, house music(not to loud),u can lay and relax on a sofa whilst smokin shisha and having a cocktail-def 1 of my favs,bit posh but not to posh, anyone who comes to dubai should go 2 360-dress nice for this 1!
> ...


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

aes424 said:


> Great stuff thanks for all your help. How do you guys find the night scene? I am a bit of a social butterfly, I know it is expensive and people work hard, but how do you find the clubs etc? Or do you drink more in the house? x


well depends where u r from, Night scene is ok compared to North America just some social fabric or some ppl u meet are weird. Well I was a social person in Canada. In this recession expect high rate of attrition i.e friends u have made gone with the wind.
out of 10 ppl I meet 3 are creepos , 5 would not hang out with them , 1 just hanging out buddy and 1 interesting person.


----------



## aes424 (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh no, Xpat ur comments worry me a bit, i'm sure maybe it's just who you mix with? Accepted the job today so no going back anyway, it will be an adventure! So does everyone hang out after work or what? And where does everyone mix to make friends? work?!


----------



## aes424 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Shaun,

Thanks for your reply, just getting the hang of this forum thing. So how long have you been in dubai? how do u find it?

I accepted the job toda so no idea how long visas etc will take, hopefully not too long-how long did yours take?

Best wishes




shaun584 said:


> aes424 said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff thanks for all your help. How do you guys find the night scene? I am a bit of a social butterfly, I know it is expensive and people work hard, but how do you find the clubs etc? Or do you drink more in the house? x[/QUO
> ...


----------

